# Training natural after using steroids?



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

so I been off steroids for nearly 4 years.

(I did *o**ne *12wk cycle of test&tren)

im looking for advice and storys from any one who is now natural who has also used in the past. Not looking for comments off anyone who never used gear!!!!

Wondering about ppls gains training natural??

I have re gained a decent amount of muscle since being natty again . But can't seem to get to where I was before I ever did my cycle .. Just wanted to know if & how much damage I may have done etc? And can I make good gains or will it be near impossible with out cycling for me ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I very very much doubt you have done any damage. The fact you did one 12 week cycle 4 years ago should not effect your potential now. Mindset and motivation will though.

Age is something worth bearing in mind, while I don't let it come into my thinking for me, it's a fact that most athletes in a lot of sports start retiring around mid 30s as they peaked late 20s.


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

2004mark said:


> I very very much doubt you have done any damage. The fact you did one 12 week cycle 4 years ago should not effect your potential now. Mindset and motivation will though.
> 
> Age is something worth bearing in mind, while I don't let it come into my thinking for me, it's a fact that most athletes in a lot of sports start retiring around mid 30s as they peaked late 20s.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Honestly, I just wouldn't compare the two.

Its like selling your ferrari, buying a fiesta and expecting a comparison.

Of course you can still make decent progress, but the timescale will be massively longer and far more dependent upon the quality of all factors (training/diet/rest/consistency).

Id suggest setting more realistic goals tbh, you're probably in for a lot of disappointment otherwise.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sambo22 said:


> My motivation is very high. I have never stopped training and eating. *I am just wondering if there is many men out there that have made really good and impressive gains after pct* ..?
> 
> I don't know anyone who has used steroids and still trains that's all.
> 
> I'm 29. So I'm still young just want to make sure I can still keep gaining as I would like to ideally put on a little bit more mass


If you mean impressive as compared to their results on cycle, then no probably not. You should be able to add the same muscle you did on one cycle naturally, but you probably wont be able to do it at the same bodyfat level.

If you mean impressive gains compared to when originally natural, then I suppose it depends how far you had previously pushed yourself. If it took you years to get to that point then that's probably about your level unless you significantly up consistency/application.

But again, there is no real reason why one cycle would somehow lower your natural potential.


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry I wasn't very clear .

I mean "impressive" as in a really impressive gains and building a really good physic .

I know my test levels are back up to probably the same or if not better than before steroids.. I'm not talking about that. I just been told today off some one that when your receptors are not clean that you can never gain as much as some one who has never cycled ..

Just trying to figure out if there is any truth in this. Or is that just a load of bollox

Sorry for ranting on


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I've never heard of desensitisation of receptors from a cycle before tbh and I've been around this crap for 10 years now.


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

andyboro said:


> I've never heard of desensitisation of receptors from a cycle before tbh and I've been around this crap for 10 years now.


cheers Andy

il take that

I thought as much tbh mate . I have put on a decent amount of muscle over last 4 years so I kind of knew it was bullshit but just wondered what others thought


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I love coming off and training natural. I work harder, eat better and rest longer, I feel really fulfilled. Each time I go to the gym I'm that little bit smaller and lifts go down week on week no matter how much effort I put in. I'm due some time off now. I can't wait. It's truly rewarding stuff


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Sounds like a



Sambo22 said:


> Sorry I wasn't very clear .
> 
> I mean "impressive" as in a really impressive gains and building a really good physic .
> 
> ...


Sounds like a load of bollocks. I did one similar cycle about 18 months ago (probably too early in terms of development of my knowledge of diet/ training methods), gained very well off it but lost most gains pretty swiftly afterwards. Since then have trained naturally, and although struggling quite a lot to put mass on initially, I eventually got to a point where I was bigger and leaner than I had been before (and probably on) the cycle through training natty.

Definitely good potential for natural gains after roids, will just be a lot slower. Can be difficult adjusting to that psychologically in the immediate aftermath of a cycle though.


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Further to the above, and contrary to the idea that AAS inhibits muscle growth after cessation, just dug up an interesting study I first read a while back which suggests gear actually permanently alters your cells to be more receptive to muscle and strength gains long after use - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/16059740/


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea I did it packed weights in for a few year after I came off steroids as I couldn't be ar*ed training natural again.
When I started back up recovery time was rubbish and still is,one heavy hard set after a few warmups is enough,im over 50 now so that doesn't help either.
I worked my way up onto heavy weights for me,i don't ever hardly change my routine now,but did then,when I maxed out I changed exercise straight away.
Keep the weights going slowly up,half a kilo or a kilo each side,sometimes I could have put 5kg each side but id get maxed out too quick and miss the growth from going up slower.
Doggcrapp training was good.I don't eat that much now just normal food,but have ate a lot in the past.
Your never gonna look as good as you were on the juice that's a fact but if you don't wanna go back on you can still do ok,ive been tempted a few times myself


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

You can still train fine on natty test after cycle as you did before. But if you peaked your natural gains on natural gains( I doubt very many steroid users do this) you will lose some I'm afraid and have to start somewhere in between.

Training natty can be done, just takes time and patients as things aren't as quick.


----------

